
Designing apps for the E Ink Kindle - jodooshi
https://kevinlynagh.com/kindle-games/
======
magic_beans
I love my Kindle. Frankly, I don't want or need games on it. What I DO want is
a decent app to organize what I've read/what I want to read. The experimental
browser is pretty terrible...

